# Paph. Bellatrix



## aquacorps (May 13, 2008)

Picked this up from Nick last year.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 13, 2008)

Ooooooooooooh :smitten:


----------



## Candace (May 13, 2008)

A keeper.


----------



## Elena (May 14, 2008)

Just beautiful!


----------



## goldenrose (May 14, 2008)

:clap: Charming!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (May 14, 2008)

Funny, I just purchased one off of E-bay last week. Hope mine turns out nice.


----------



## Greenorchid (May 14, 2008)

Gorgeus!!:clap:


----------



## Corbin (May 14, 2008)

Nice spots


----------



## NYEric (May 14, 2008)

What's the cross?


----------



## aquacorps (May 14, 2008)

Paphiopedilum Double Trix x Paphiopedilum Bella Lucia


----------



## NYEric (May 14, 2008)

Ah, thanx.


----------

